# 1938 Shelby Speedline Airflow All Original For Sale



## doctor (Apr 25, 2011)

Check out the.... BUY_SELL_TRADE- Forum !!!!!


----------



## doctor (Apr 29, 2011)

Well gang ,THE SHELBY IS *SOLD*..... Thanks for all the messages and offers...and* NO* , I can't tell for how much or to whom is was sold.
  The buyer requested not to put out the info..........Thanks again....DOC


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 29, 2011)

Congratulations!

I think that one toughened us all up a bit.

That was fun to watch and talk about.

Long live the Shelby Airflo!


----------



## schwinnja (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice bluff Marty!

Can I ride your new Shelby Airflo next month?!!!


----------



## slick (Apr 29, 2011)

I think I know where it went. Did it go to California?? Which state at least?


----------



## chitown (Apr 29, 2011)

slick said:


> I think I know where it went. Did it go to California?? Which state at least?




I got Vegas odds having it go to Cali.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 30, 2011)

Well,
 I promised everyone that you would never have to worry about my competition in a Shelby auction, and I have held true to my word.

It wasn't me who bought Docs Airflo.

If it was Larmo, I'd better start looking for those dark sunglasses. I've got a feeling that I'm going to be seeing alot of that bike.

Maybe a welding hood will do.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 30, 2011)

Wasn't me, but I wish it was! I would ride that thing proudly faw shizzle.........boiiiyyyyeeeeeeee......


----------



## slick (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, unfortunately wasn't me either. I tried pretty badly but..o well. If it came to us California boys I can only think of 2 guys that might have got it. Heck, 1 is right there in socal, and the other by me up here. HMMM........... Maybe you guys will see it sunday on the cyclone ride?


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 30, 2011)

Haven't heard a peep outa Npence....


----------



## Rookie (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm glad it sold, looked like a mighty fine bicycle! Congratulations Doc.


----------



## npence (Apr 30, 2011)

Talewinds said:


> Haven't heard a peep outa Npence....




It wasnt me I would never pay that much for a bike my pockets arent that deep and probably never will be. but it is a very cool bike and wouldnt mind finding one one day and riding the heck out of it.


----------



## Rookie (Apr 30, 2011)

npence said:


> It wasnt me I would never pay that much for a bike my pockets arent that deep and probably never will be. but it is a very cool bike and wouldnt mind finding one one day and riding the heck out of it.




I would mind finding that blue bird you stumpled upon.


----------

